# Getting DTV1000 remote to work.

## beerisgoodmate

I have a leadtek DTV1000 T PCI digital tuner card.

```
02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

02:07.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

I have the card itself working fine, but am trying to get the remote working.  The receiver that comes with the cad plugs into the PCI card.

I followed the patch instructions as per here:

http://daniel.saunders.googlepages.com/howto.html#WinFastDTV1000RemoteControlWithMythTV

The reciever turns up in dmesg:

```
input: cx88 IR (WinFast DTV1000-T) as /class/input/input4

```

And in cat /proc/input/devices

```
I: Bus=0001 Vendor=107d Product=665f Version=0001

N: Name="cx88 IR (WinFast DTV1000-T)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:02:07.2/ir0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=10afc336 2150a48 0 0 0 404 80010000 190 40004801 1e0000 4400 100000 10000ffc
```

I have lirc installed and working and the remote works somewhat.  i.e. key presses generate the correct response from irw, but the problem is that this only happens 50% of the time the rest of the time nothing happens.

I don't think it is lirc as running cat /dev/input/event4 also gives intermittent responses to button presses.

I have tried gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 and 2.6.20-gentoo-r2

The writer of the howto has it working under KnoppMyth 2.6.18-chw-13

Any ideas on how to get this remote working correctly?

Thanks

edit:

Tired knoppmyth, and it works.

Sad to delete my Gentoo installation though  :Sad: 

----------

## daviessm

I have the same problem - has anyone managed to find a solution?

----------

